# Vista Disk Management not working



## Blindchicken11 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello, I recently wanted to change the letter of an external harddrive I had, however, when I try to open disk management, it says "Unable to connect to Virtual Disk Service" at the bottom and then a window pops up and says "Logical Disk Manager: The remote procedure call failed."

I'm running windows vista service pack 2. 

I checked the actual virtual disk service and it said it's started. Also tried running disk management from the command line but to no avail. 

Any help would be great!
Thanks.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Go to Start type in Services.msc right click on it then select "Run As Administrator"

Locate Remote Procedure Call" RPC make sure it is set on Automatic and started. If not right click on it change it to Automatic then reboot. This also goes for the Virtual Disk service except it should be on manual.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do you use McAfee Anti-Virus? Try disabling or uninstalling this as it is a known issue.


----------



## Blindchicken11 (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies. The services you mentioned are all on correct settings. And nope, I don't use McAfee. Still getting same error message.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start, search and type cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
net start > 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter


```
tasklist > 1 & notepad 1
```
 press enter

Post the notepad outcomes here.


----------



## Blindchicken11 (Oct 10, 2009)

Alright, I attached the files.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you have avira, avg, and comodo I would lose ALL of them and run MSE (microsoft security essentials) and windows firewall


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As Jenae said, Windows will have weird behavior if you are running more then one Anti-Virus software. We strongly recommend you uninstall all of them using the Removal tools Avira AntiVir Removal Tool -
 Download AVG Download tools and utilities UninstallerTool for Comodo Products And we suggest Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------



## Blindchicken11 (Oct 10, 2009)

Alright, I uninstalled all of them using the tools and installed the microsoft one. When I did that the computer started downloading some updates and installed them, and ever since then I haven't been able to connect to the internet? The two connections I have is a 3g one using a usb thing from verizon and a dial up connection. The same dial up connection works on a different computer though. Also, the disk management still didn't work after all of that.

Any other ideas?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Did you use the removal tools Spunk posted? I have also seen the tasks list. It shows you have Comodo Internet Security installed, Firewall, and Defence+ which can be causing the issue and the lack of internet. Also has an anti virus real time scanner. Uninstall that also.


----------



## Blindchicken11 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yep I used the removal tools posted above! I just got rid of pretty much anything with avira, comodo, or avg in the filename.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:- 


```
sfc/scannow
```
press enter

Will take awhile, do not worry if it say's some items could not be repaired.

Next, still in cmd type:-(copy paste)


```
net stop winmgmt&cd %systemroot%\system32\WBEM&Ren Repository Repository.old&winmgmt /resetRepository&shutdown -r
```
 press enter, agree to stopping dependencies Y and when finished your computer will restart.

Start search type:- diskmgmt.msc, press enter, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Blindchicken11 (Oct 10, 2009)

Disk management still didn't work. Says the remote procedure call failed still. Also, I can't get on the internet still. I tried wireless connection at a friend's house and connecting directly with an Ethernet cable but to no avail.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-(copy paste)


```
reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RpcSs" > 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter

post the notepad outcome here.

next still in cmd type:-


```
net start > 1 & notepad 1
```
 press enter

post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## Blindchicken11 (Oct 10, 2009)

Alright I attached the files. Thanks for the replies so far!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, cmd as admin (as shown) at the prompt :-



```
net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
press enter then type:
net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
press enter then type:
exit
press enter and restart your computer
```


----------



## Blindchicken11 (Oct 10, 2009)

Alrighty, I did those two things.


----------



## Blindchicken11 (Oct 10, 2009)

Now what?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, at this stage I would create a new user account, make it admin and log into it, see what happens.


----------



## Blindchicken11 (Oct 10, 2009)

Alright I did that. Disk Management still doesn't work, and I still can't connect to the internet. At this point, I'm mainly concerned with being able to connect to the internet. Not sure what could be wrong.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc *Right click the *devmgmt *icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Device Manager*, do you see any yellow flags, next to *Network Adapters*? 
What is the make and model # or your computer? Go to the computer manufacturers *support/download drivers* site, type in your service tag# or your make and model # and download the *Network Adapters* for your computer.


----------



## Blindchicken11 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes, there are two that say "Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4" with a yellow ! next to them. The rest are normal, including the verizon 3g modem. The model for my computer is "Notebook | F3 Series | F3Ka | Vista 32bit"


----------



## Blindchicken11 (Oct 10, 2009)

All of the updates for the drivers are from 2007. I got the laptop in 2008 plus I know I checked updates for drivers regularly. I stopped being able to connect to the internet after I installed the security essentials and windows updated itself automatically.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Right click the *Microsoft ISATAP Adapter *in Device Manager and Uninstall it. Then Right click any device and choose Scan For Hardware Changes. MICROSOFT ISATAP ADAPTER 2


----------



## Blindchicken11 (Oct 10, 2009)

Alrighty I did that. It didn't find any new hardware changes afterwards. Should I do as the link you provided says and "add legacy hardware"?


----------



## Blindchicken11 (Oct 10, 2009)

Also, I noticed something weird when trying to connect to the internet. For all the connections I've tried, they seem to connect but as soon as they do I get the message "The remote computer did not respond."


----------



## Blindchicken11 (Oct 10, 2009)

Update! I somehow got my verizon 3g internet working by doing some very strange things. Installed a new and old version of the program at the same time, uninstalled the drivers for the usb device, then reinstalled them and somehow that made it work. So back to the device manager problem!

Thanks for your help so far, I appreciate it!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start search and type, cmd right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
net start protectedstorage
```
 press enter

try diskmgmt.msc now


----------



## Blindchicken11 (Oct 10, 2009)

The protected storage service was started successfully, however the disk management still has "the remote procedure call failed" message.


----------

